
HOW To: Create Ringtone For iPhone By Using iTunes - lilytaylor89
http://technologytosoftware.com/create-free-iphone-ringtones-in-itunes.html
======
ltcoleman
I regretfully do not have an iPhone yet, but I have always wondered why Apple
handled ring tones that way. I never understood the reasoning behind charging
$1.29 for a song and then charging another $1.29 to make that song also into a
ringtone.

